# Broken ST. CROIX rod.



## FISHERofMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an 6.6' light Premier rod that i broke the tip off of last year. i really wanted to get it replaced but can't afford the $60 repair bill from St Croix. It is a one piece so i can't just replace the front half. I lost about 6" off the tip and since this is a light action rod, did i lose all of my action? I have thought about just putting on a new tip and go on, but if were any rod other than a ST Croix, i would be ok with that.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say you lost a lot of action. Try taking it to a local shop see and see if they have someone that repairs rods. I think that would be your best bet but i'm not sure if thats repairable.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Look at it this way... Can you replace that rod for $60.00? I mean go buy the exact thing for $60. A good quality rod is worth every penny. I use Grandt rods, because they are great, and they come with a lifetime replacement no matter what. I have St. Croixs, and love the Grandts 100X more. http://www.grandtrods.com/. The sensitivity is far superior for the price. It is worth the $60.00, my opinion.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have repaired a number of rods and can say with confidence that you cannot expect to enjoy anywhere near the action you once had by replacing the tip-top guide. The best thing to do is as crappiewacka suggested or settle for the reduced action. DON"T let anyone tell you they can make it like new with a insert repair.


----------



## RFrye (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure St. Croix will replace the rod, with a new one for $50 ... plus shipping, or you can upgrade to the rod of choice for the price diff, plus $50... shipping included.

Not certain on those prices though, check their website for warranty info.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

if it's your rod and you're registered as the original owner you can get it repaired by st croix for 25 dollars


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

RFrye said:


> I'm pretty sure St. Croix will replace the rod, with a new one for $50 ... plus shipping, or you can upgrade to the rod of choice for the price diff, plus $50... shipping included.
> 
> Not certain on those prices though, check their website for warranty info.


I think this applies to Avid and more $$ models (could be wrong). Not sure about models less $$ than Avid (Premier, Triumph, Mojo). I know my bro had a 2 piece premier and lost the upper half. They sold him a replacement upper half but can't remember how much it cost. Don't think it was a super deal but still much better than buying a new entire rod. They've got solid customer service from what I've heard.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Depending on how old the rods is you can upgrade it for a fee + the difference. Or you can have them repair it. IS the rod still in warranty?


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

FISHERofMAN said:


> I have an 6.6' light Premier rod that i broke the tip off of last year. i really wanted to get it replaced but can't afford the $60 repair bill from St Croix. It is a one piece so i can't just replace the front half. I lost about 6" off the tip and since this is a light action rod, did i lose all of my action? I have thought about just putting on a new tip and go on, but if were any rod other than a ST Croix, i would be ok with that.



It will definitely change the rod. I had a loomis I bought years ago that was a medium light smallie rod. It got shut in the door of my car on it's first trip out and lost about 5 inches. Got it repaired and it definitely changed the action. You can either junk it or get a new tip put on it. 

I would give rodmakers a call and see what they want to replace the tip.


----------



## FISHERofMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

It is my rod, but i never registered it. I checked into it at ST CROIX and they said they would replace it for 50 bucks plus 10 to make it a 2 pc. Not bad, but i will have to wait to fix as money is a little tight after having a baby.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Last year I hooked a light piece of branch on my St. Croix and it was the first time I used it. As I was reaching for the line to free the branch I heard a crack and thought the line had broken. I was using a light 6lb test line. Then I saw the rod tip sinking into the lake. Darn!

St. Croix refused to replace it and said I was horsing a fish. My dealer would not take that answer as another customer had the same model rod break within 3/4" of where mine broke. I bought it a Miller Rod & Gun and Mike Miller is not one to let his customers get screwed. After listening to Mike, St Croix replaced rods for me and anoter customer.

I think they got some bad rod blanks somewhere and I'm now extra careful with St. Croix rods.


----------

